# 5 ft 9 roughly 140lbs



## leg_press (Dec 19, 2008)

Is 2000 cals a day enough? I wanna add bulk but keep body fat v low


----------



## Built (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd lose weight on 2000 calories a day and I'm a middle-aged woman on thyroid meds.

You can't bulk and cut at the same time. 

That being said, you only weigh 140 lbs and you're 5'9" - eat up!


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 19, 2008)

Youre gonna gain some fat.  If you start gaining too much cut back on the calories some but you're probably gonna need to be over 2500 if youre busting your ass in the gym especially.


----------



## WorkForIt (Dec 19, 2008)

depends on how many calories you burn in a day.


----------



## Skib (Dec 20, 2008)

2000 isn't very many calories but then again that's for me and i'm 5"11 and 175lbs... i actually just got down to 175 from about 190 by eating about 2000 calories a day for a few weeks


----------



## leg_press (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure whether to take a leaf out of Jason Stathams book and limit to 2000 cals a day or to do what hugh jackman does and eat 1000 more than maintainance?


----------



## Skib (Dec 21, 2008)

2000 cals a day could mean different things for different people... 2000 cals could be below maintanence for one individual, maintanence for another and bulking for another... you have to look at your own individual needs... 2000 cals is just an arbitrary number...

what's 2000 cals for you at 5'9 140 lbs is going to different than what 2000 cals for me at 5'11 175-180 lbs


----------



## Irons (Dec 21, 2008)

If you're 5'9'' 140 I wouldn't say it's a stretch to say that you probably have a faster metabolism, and thus I'd eat more than 2,000 calories to bulk.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 21, 2008)

You're gonna have to work out your maintenance level by logging activity and food intake.

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal is a great site to do this.

Nobody can answer this question.

My maintenance level is 3000kcal.

Some other guys i know have both higher and lower maintenance levels, and need varying deficits and surplusses to lose/gain weight.


----------



## leg_press (Dec 21, 2008)

Ive tried fitday before found it all confusing. Im keeping a food diary though


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 21, 2008)

leg_press said:


> Ive tried fitday before found it all confusing. Im keeping a food diary though



Whats confusing about fitday?  

Gimme a break.


----------



## Skib (Dec 22, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Whats confusing about fitday?
> 
> Gimme a break.



no kidding... it couldn't be easier really...

the fact that you can add your own personal foods and even MEALS is key... so say you always eat roughly the same 10 meals... and on day x you eat meals 1, 4, 6 and 8... you can just add up those 4 "meals" and bam you've got your macros for the day laid out right in front of you... it's awesome really... it would be a pain in the ass if you had to sit there and add each individual item that made up every meal for the day...


----------



## leg_press (Dec 29, 2008)

I found myself havin to add custom foods time and time again


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2008)

So? Once it's in, you're done.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 29, 2008)

Built said:


> So? Once it's in, you're done.



I know! What other option is there? Otherwise youre gonna have to record your "custom food" every time! 

Hey its 2009....we want instant gratification.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 30, 2008)

Well you could try Biggly?

I'm also putting together the finishing touches to an online version. 



B.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 6, 2009)

Signed up for fitday got as far as lunch and got annoyed with adding custom foods so im going to try again tomo


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Eat, monitor and adjust accordingly* so that you gain, on average, 0.5lb a week. At that rate of gain, you won't gain much body-fat. When you've bulked up enough, you can then *slowly* cut, which will lose the body-fat without losing the muscle.


----------

